# for the electrician union...(waiting list ?)



## shucampbell

I got put on the electrician union waiting list in July of 2012. so its been about 7 months now. So how often does the electrician union pick people for an apprenticeship? and just an FYI its for the one in akron ohio local 306 and I hot an 86 on my interview.


----------



## drumnut08

shucampbell said:


> I got put on the electrician union waiting list in July of 2012. so its been about 7 months now. So how often does the electrician union pick people for an apprenticeship? and just an FYI its for the one in akron ohio local 306 and I hot an 86 on my interview.


Well , if you don't like the "waiting game " , the union may not be the move for you . Unfortunately IBEW locals all over the country are still predominantly slow causing many good qualified electricians to be waiting for the call back to work . Sad but true . Not sure how local 306 Is fairing , but if I had to guess , slow too , or you would have heard something by now . Apprentice intake is directly proportionate to the current workload and guys retiring . If both are slow , no need to hire new apprentices . Hang in there and good luck , with whatever path you choose !


----------



## heavyduty73

I would call the local and talk to the training director if they have one to find out how long the wait might be. Ask about any summer help programs they might have, it would be a way to get your foot in the door and prove what that you are worth hiring. 17 years ago when I applied I was in the second level of hires, not guaranteed to get a job but if they needed extras I would be called. After waiting 6 weeks I called about any type of work that might get my foot in the door, the only thing they had was 3.5 hours away, I declined. A week later I got a call offering me a job 15 minutes from home at a great company. I don't know for sure if the call I made a week earlier helped but I know it didn't hurt.


----------



## Bbrayca

I've been on the waiting list in Sacramento, CA for about 4 months. I scored a 98.75% on my interview and I called a few weeks ago to ask where I was on the list and they said they couldn't tell me because it changes all the time. They said they only accept scores over 95%. My recommendation would be to complete the qualifying conditions so you can interview again and hopefully score higher.


----------



## Sliver

I waited on the list to get into the apprenticeship for 3 years, I had to re-interview after 2 years. I worked non-union while I waited, once I did get in the owner of the non-union shop signed off on my hours, giving me "previous experience" credit. Giving me a pay raise a year ahead of others in my class.

I know my local didn't hire apprentices from fall of 2008 until the summer of 2011. At one point there were 150 apprentice out of work. Currently the waiting list is clear, and 10 apprentices are out of work.

Call the Hall or JATC, who ever takes care of hiring apprentices for the local, and ask what number you are on the waiting list, ask how many are on the waiting list, how many apprentices are out of work, and if they have a general idea how long it will be before the hire.


----------



## karran

Thinking about traveling, anyone know if any unions are taking men from book 2


----------



## erics37

karran said:


> Thinking about traveling, anyone know if any unions are taking men from book 2


I hear Local 48 will be dispatching a buttload of hands to the Intel site soon. Like 700 or more. A friend of mine signed book 2 there last week and he was #400-something.


----------



## karran

thanks for th e information..I'll check it out


----------



## jimmy21

karran said:


> thanks for th e information..I'll check it out




I'm working out of 48 at Intel. There have been big layoffs lately, so its not exactly a walkthrough at the moment because all those book 1 hands are coming right back out and taking all the available calls. Same job, different name on the hard hat. It should get to be a walkthrough at some point though


----------



## cwsims84

erics37 said:


> I hear Local 48 will be dispatching a buttload of hands to the Intel site soon. Like 700 or more. A friend of mine signed book 2 there last week and he was #400-something.


Ive been at Intel for about 2months now.. Im not sure that 700 apprentices would be accurate. I am one of only two with my company right now and we have a pretty huge site. I have been told that it will be about 5mo before they really start getting heavy with guys and even then we will only be at about 60 total. Maybe EC or Oregon Electric will get apprentice heavy, but with all the rules we have to follow and the strictness, I have heard that most EC's are sticking to Journeyman


----------



## wirediron28

Any word on how long intel will be continuing? 2yrs 3? 5?


----------



## erics37

cwsims84 said:


> Ive been at Intel for about 2months now.. Im not sure that 700 apprentices would be accurate. I am one of only two with my company right now and we have a pretty huge site. I have been told that it will be about 5mo before they really start getting heavy with guys and even then we will only be at about 60 total. Maybe EC or Oregon Electric will get apprentice heavy, but with all the rules we have to follow and the strictness, I have heard that most EC's are sticking to Journeyman


I didn't say 700 apprentices, I meant 700 book 1 & 2 hands.

Thanks for the info though :thumbsup:


----------



## erics37

wirediron28 said:


> Any word on how long intel will be continuing? 2yrs 3? 5?


No clue.

Out here in Local 932 we're crossing our fingers for the Jordan Cove project to get rolling (LNG export terminal facility). They're slowly but surely getting all their permits and approvals and stuff but there's a lot of bureaucratic red tape to wade through. What I understand from our BM is that it would keep somewhere around 400 Jmen working steady for several years, with the occasional upswing. That would put every book 1 and Book 2 name in this local to work, and we would need to dig up a bunch more people from outside the jurisdiction.

But it's a few years out yet. I believe the estimated price tag for the project is $7.5 billion. It includes the liquefaction facility, the import/export terminal, and a 420 MW power plant dedicated to the facility. Also includes an interstate pipeline.


----------



## CurtPDX

wirediron28 said:


> Any word on how long intel will be continuing? 2yrs 3? 5?[/quote
> 
> Intel will be going for a long, long time....they still have Mod 3 to do (mod 2 was for 2.5 yrs i think?), and don't forget all the upgrading and re-tooling.
> Kulongoski just made the same tax deal with Intel that OR made with Nike, so Intel is now planning more expansions.


----------



## KMo2010

Bbrayca said:


> I've been on the waiting list in Sacramento, CA for about 4 months. I scored a 98.75% on my interview and I called a few weeks ago to ask where I was on the list and they said they couldn't tell me because it changes all the time. They said they only accept scores over 95%. My recommendation would be to complete the qualifying conditions so you can interview again and hopefully score higher.


 Have you been called yet?


----------



## Daveakronelectric

I was wondering if you ever got in and how long it took. I just got through process at 306 and got score of 88. Was wondering if I have a chance anytime soon? Thanks


----------

